# Sacramento vs. Minnestota Game Thread (4/8)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (54-23) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (54-24)
Arco Arena, Thursday April 8, 2004
7:00pm PT TV: TNT *

*Probable Starters*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KG vs. C-Webb matchup is gonna be wild - oh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! - just can't wait to see it!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Season Series...*

11/5 - Sacramento 125, Minnesota 121 (OT) 

12/5 - Minnesota 112, Sacramento 109 (OT) 

2/19 - Minnesota 92, Sacramento 75


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Updated Standings*


```
Western W L PCT GB Conf Div Home Road L 10 Streak
  
Sacramento(1)x 53 23 0.697 0.0 30-17 15-6 32-6 21-17 4-6 Won 1  
Minnesota(2)x 54 24 0.692 0.0 30-18 12-10 30-10 24-14 8-2 Won 5  
L.A. Lakers(3)x 53 24 0.688 0.5 28-19 13-7 32-6 21-18 9-1 Lost 1
```
http://www.nba.com/standings/by_conference.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I watched the second meeting between Wolves and Kings which Wolves won. I'm not sure if Webber is fired up for this game since he has playing not as quite a level as he has been all his career. But tonight he was great, so I can expect him to compete with KG. 

Both teams want W. Wolves will fight tooth-and-nail to win the Division title whereas Kings will try to extend its Pacific division lead over Lakers.

Should be an interesting game!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This game is so ridiculously important... Look for Songaila to get minutes, hell be given the assignment to guard Garnett, hes the only one mobile enough to do so... I hope Latrell and Cassell arent hot. I hope B-Jax is back for the game :gopray:


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

It's only Wednesday, and I'm nervous about this game.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Wolves 102 - 109 Kings

Peja: 33 pts, 8 Reb
Miller: 21 pts, 9 Reb, 6 dimes
Webber: 19 pts, 11 Reb, 7 dimes


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

This game is huge. If the wolves win their last 4 (SAC,GS,MEM,UTA) then they will clinch the 1 seed in the west.
If they lose this one, they could drop to 4 seed, since it looks like SanAntonio may not lose again.

The wolves-Kings have always had great games and very fun to watch. Look for Hassel to guard Peja though. He has been guarding the other teams best scorer for most of the season.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> The wolves-Kings have always had great games and very fun to watch. Look for Hassel to guard Peja though. He has been guarding the other teams best scorer for most of the season.


Yup, Key matchup, If Peja has no struggles with Hassel the Kings will win this game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> KG vs. C-Webb matchup is gonna be wild - oh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! - just can't wait to see it!


:yes: 

The matchups between the two of them in the past have been great.

This is easily the biggest game of the year. Hopefully Bobby is feeling well tomorrow so he can play (I am sure he will get a huge ovation when he enters the game :yes: )


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee Articles...*

Similar paths, similar success: The Kings and the Timberwolves, who have many parallels, will meet tonight 

Sacramento controls its own destiny, but things could get a little complicated with the logjam atop the West


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I won't be able to see this game cus I'm gonna be driving down to SoCal.  Good luck Kings, I'll be rooting for you from the car.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm going camping today...

I won't be able to watch the game but I'll make sure somebody tapes it for me. But, still, it won't be the same....:upset:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Has Webber's knee worsened? He looks a lot more gimpy tonight than he did the last time I saw him a few weeks ago.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Wolves 39
Kings 47

Webber: 10 pts, 6 Reb
Bibby: 10 pts, 4 dimes
Christie: 8 pts

Kings playing good defense, this is what happens when the Kings try on D, Wolves only 39 pts.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That was so ****ing weak... Ive never seen Peja so stupid... He was taking AWFUL shots, what did they have like 10 points in the fourth quarter? O and GREAT missed layup by Bibby, that was a nice touch... O and not only that, how bout Olawakandi ****ing DOMINATING THE BOARDS, that was the worst fourth quarter ive seen in a while. Great time to pick a drought, really guys congragulations. They played the best 3 quarters ive seen ALL SEASON, and now this awful fourth quarter... THAT WAS GREAT, REAL ****ING GREAT... The Kings could drop down to the FOURTH SEED, in fact, with a loss to the Lakers, THEY WILL, and this pretty much sealed the Wolves #1 seed status, that was real ****ing spiffy, great job guys, way to close out the game...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> O and GREAT missed layup by Bibby,


Don't forget the 2 missed free throws :no:

What a great time to have everyone choke; in the 4th quarter of the most important game of the year...awful.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Other than the few bone head mistakes down the stretch, Minny looked like the better team down the stretch with big shots from Cassell and better overall play.

:no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Minnesota 94, Sacramento 86 - Box Score 

Webber: 21 Points, 11 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Stojakovic: 12 Points (5/15 FG)
Bibby: 19 Points and 7 Assists
Jackson: 10 Points (4/6 FG)
Christie: 12 Points, 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This game simulated the season

Start out strong, finish out weak... The only thing that will heal this is a win over the Lakers, and WHAT THE **** was Brad Miller doing, two quick fouls in like 30 seconds in the fourth quarter, then the ****ing flagrant, which absolutely killed us... UGH, on a lighter note, Webber looked a lot better than ive seen him, even tho he fell cold in the second half, like the rest of the team...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Stojakovic: 12 Points (5/15 FG)


That wasnt Hassell, that was Peja making his shots harder than they really needed to be...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

33 POINTS FOR THE WOLVES IN THE FOURTH, MY GOD...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kings dictated the game for three whole quarters, then came out and let Garnett run wild, and we lost. No surprises there at all. 

Oh and when you need a score and the game is almost over, don't give the ball to Peja, he's so unclutch its not even funny. I knew we lost from the start of the game, you know why? Cuz Charles Barkley said we were going to win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Impressive Win for Wolves. I've always like what KG does on court. Man, that crazy layup he did by beating Bibby off the dribble, and Brad, Webber.... I was like  ...KG is surely the MVP of the season.

Webber was good, infact, he was much better than the last two games. Kings lost the game because you guys didn't involve Peja in the offense down the stretch. Even tho, he struggled or I should say Wolves stepped up their defense, Kings should have gone with Peja in the closing moment. You always have to go with your best shooter in crunch times despite if he struggles,and on Kings roster, it's Peja who by far the best shooter.

Overall, you gotta give credit where its due. Wolves fought back. They were down 8 pts at the half. Down by 11 pts at the end of Third qtr, had less assists than Kings, but still won. The other difference was Wolves' offense/defense rebouding.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Timber! Kings topple from top: By dominating the fourth, Minnesota is now West's best 

Fourth quarter is microcosm of Kings' deficiencies


----------

